# Weird smell from light



## ajswann (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a 1000 watt HPS light. I am veging on a 24hr cycle. Can I leave the light on 24/7 or should I turn it off for a little while each day? I thought that I smelled something burning.


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 17, 2010)

as long as its wired correctly you can run them 24/7..if its a new Ballast then you will have some burn off smell..this is normal and will go away in time..its good to be cautious tho..Happy growing

:48:


----------



## darkone7 (Mar 17, 2010)

ajswann said:
			
		

> I have a 1000 watt HPS light. I am veging on a 24hr cycle. Can I leave the light on 24/7 or should I turn it off for a little while each day? I thought that I smelled something burning.


 
The last thing you want is something to catch fire.
A 1000w draws a lot of current,have you felt your wires to see if they are overly warm to the touch?
Running too low a guage of wire(extension cords etc.) can become a real issue if not dealt with.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 17, 2010)

ajswann said:
			
		

> I have a 1000 watt HPS light. I am veging on a 24hr cycle. Can I leave the light on 24/7 or should I turn it off for a little while each day? I thought that I smelled something burning.


 
*is it a new ballast?? *
*i run my light 24/7 in veg as well.. but once a week i shut it off for 20-30 minutes..(tent open and light still getting to the plants, just not HID light.)*
*i do beleive it was Pie2 that cntacted lumetec and they recomend a 20-30 minute shut down time on a 24/7 period.. this will help the life of your bulb and ballast... hope this helps.. *
*LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 17, 2010)

BigO said:
			
		

> Dont let the smoke out
> 
> its hard to get it back in


 
        
*LH*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 17, 2010)

BigO said:
			
		

> Dont let the smoke out
> 
> its hard to get it back in


 
:rofl::goodposting:


If the light has not been used for awhile or is new it will have a smell in most cases as the heat from the bulb burns off, residues from the manufaction for the light.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 17, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :rofl::goodposting:
> 
> 
> If the light has not been used for awhile or is new it will have a smell in most cases as the heat from the bulb burns off, residues from the manufaction for the light.


 
*never had a smell from my bulbs b4?? ??*
*but yet on a new ballast i have a had a smell.. but it was gone in a day or two...*
*LH*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 17, 2010)

Sorry I ment the hood and not the bulb itself. As the metal heats up the paint or lelt over residues will burn off giving you a smell


----------



## Killuminati420 (Mar 17, 2010)

if its not a air cooled hood it could be plastic film burning thats on the interior of the hood. 
 when it comes to getting the smoke back in...you just have to be persistent
 :48:


----------



## panic in paradise (Mar 18, 2010)

this does not sound good, especially with MH...

i would habe that light and have it checked out at a grow store.


2 600's with umbrellas reflectors would be a good idea man...

be safe.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 18, 2010)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> if its not a air cooled hood it could be plastic film burning thats on the interior of the hood.
> when it comes to getting the smoke back in...you just have to be persistent
> :48:



You mean that plastic film that's supposed to be removed before using?  :holysheep: 

DD


----------

